# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Rëndësia e familjes për ju

## Redi

Çfarë roli ka luajtur dhe luan familja në jetën tuaj. 
A mendoni se si shoqëri në përgjithësi jemi të lidhur me prindërit tanë më tepër se shoqërite e huaja ku jetojne shumë nga ne?

Gjatë periudhës së fëminisë ne kryesisht jemi tepër të lidhur me familjen dhe me kalimin e kohës kërkojme të shkëputemi prej saj qoftë dhe në mënyre instiktive pasi është e pashmangshme divergjenca në mendime dhe ide per shkak te konfliktit te brezave.

Tek kjo periudhë, kryesisht adoleshenciale vihet re nje rrebelim ndaj familjes dhe prindërve. Njerëzit kërkojne Liri Veprimi dhe mos gjykim për ato veprime. Tërhiqen fort nga Liberalja në një kohë që prindërit janë më tepër konservatorë dhe përpiqen të mbajnë më të frenuar.

Kjo është vetëm dicka përgjithësuese pasi kuptohet që ka dhe mjaft përjashtime.

Ambienti që frekuentohet nga personi padyshim që luan një rol tepër të madh në formimin e karakterit te tij, madje ka patur raste që ka ndikuar më tepër sesa vetë familja.

Megjithatë nga ato që kam parë, mund të them që shqiptarët në pergjithesi jane me te lidhur me familjen e tyre nga sa jane te huajt. Kjo vjen per shume arsye, kryesisht te mentaliteti te pergjitshem te shoqerise, kushteve ekonomike etj.

Dua te di se cfare roli ka luajtur dhe luan familja në jetën tuaj. Ju kanë penguar apo ndihmuar në realizmin e dëshirave dhe ambicjeve tuaja. 

A jeni munduar ndonjëhere ti shikoni gjërat sipas këndvështrimit të prindërve tuaj dhe ti gjykoni ata sipas atij këndvështimi apo thjesht mendoni që janë Brez Tjetër dhe çdo gjë që thonë është në kundërshim me qëllimet dhe dëshirat tuaja.

A keni patur raste kur prindërit tuaj ju kanë ndihmuar kur keni qenë në vështirësi dhe në rast se PO, a keni ndryshuar mendim për ta?

Çfarë vlerash dhe mësimesh doni ti trashëgoni fëmijve tuaj dhe çfare të tjerash do të lini mënjanë?

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Familja eshte gjeja me e vyer dhe njesia baze e shoqerise.

Femija eshte pasqyra e familjes.

Familje e shendoshe = shoqeri e shendoshe.

----------


## FLORA

Do te deshiroja te hapja kete teme te diskutonim rreth atyre familjeve qe jetojne jashte atdheut.
Si do te deshironit ju per femijen tuaj te dije apo jo shqip.
Une per vete kam nje djale 9-vjec. Ai jeton ne USA qe 3-vjec.Flet shqip dhe tani po e mesoj ta shkruaj ate.
Kam degjuar shume qe thone se perse u duhet kur ai do te jetoje ketu perhere.
ju lutem me shkruani

faleminderit

----------


## leci

Eshte gjeja me e çmuar qe kam.
Mesimi dhe keshillat e tyre me kane bere njeriun qe jam sot.
Per FLORA
Ti i ke dhene jeten femijes tende,eshte nje pjese e jotja qe do te jete perhere me te.
Ndoshta nje dite mundet edhe ta harroje gjuhen por do te kete me vete ate qe ti i ke falur,mesimet dhe dashurine tende.
me respekt.

----------


## kristal

Pershendetje nismetar i kesaj teme shume prekese qe ne te vertet duhet te preokupoj cdo shqipetar,megjithese ne beqaret mund ta konceptojme shume ndryshe,por prinderin duhet ta vuajne me shume se cdo kush.

Braktisja e tokave shqipetare eshte theksuar shume vitet e fundit,e dua te them se shume pak po behet persa i perket gjuhes e tradites.Nuk e di por ne usa, duhet te jet me ndryshe dhe ndjenjat patriotike mund te ruhen me shume,por ketu ne angli nuk ka shenja te ruajtjes se tradites,gjuhes se memes,por rinia kane harruar se kush ka vuajtur per ta, se kush i ka rritur deri ne keto momente duke u dhene dhe mundesite e integrimit,por jo te harrohen te jemi ne gjendje qe te paguajme pak nga qumeshti qe dha nena,se mundi i tyre nuk mund te paguhet kurre e eshte i pa pagueshem.


Mos e coni veten te merrni mallkimin e nenes se kurre nuk do te shihni drite ne jete.

Gjuha e familja ajo cfare i bashkon shqipetaret.



Kristali

----------


## marela

Pershendetje te gjitheve

Per mua personalisht familja eshte gjeja me shtrejte qe kam. Tani qe jam larg saj e ndjej akoma me teper, ndoshta kur e kisha prane nuk i jepja shume rendesi dhe nuk e vlersoja aq shume sa e vleresoj tani.

Mund te them shume mire qe cdo kulture, sjellje dhe edukate e kam te trasheguar nga familja ime dhe jo nga shoqeria. Kulture per te cilen jam krenare. Gjithashtu eshte shume karaktere shqiptare te cilat pak vende i kane.

Do te doja ti jepja nje keshille te gjithe shqiptareve qe jane jashte vendit: Percillini tek femijet tuaj kulturen shqiptare, besnikerine, krenarine dhe mbi te gjitha gjuhen.


Ju uroj gjithe te mirat

----------


## KACAKU

Nje nga ditet qe me gjithe mend me merziti,ishte ajo kur mora vesh qe babai im ka fituar llotarine amerikane,sepse une jam mbi 21 vjec keshtu qe do me duhet te rri nja 5-6 vjet larg tyre,ne kohen qe une nuk jam mesuar te rri as 1 muaj larg tyre.
Ndarjet me te dashurit e sidomos me familjen ne japin deshperim,sidomos kur mendoj se prinderit plaken dhe nje dite do jetojme edhe pa prezencen e tyre...

----------


## FLORA

Jam shume dakort me ty Marela por kultura dhe edukata merren se bashku nga familja e lidhur me shoqerine ku ti jeton cdo dite.
ndersa femijet tane qe po jetojne jashte atdheut, po pelqejne traditat e shoqerise ku po e kalojne cdo dite, pavaresisht se une po perpiqem te fus ndjenjen shqipetare tek ai.
Motoja ime tek femija eshte "Ju jeni dhe do te mbeteni shqipetar pavaresisht se jeton ne USA, pavaresisht se ti shikon shume gjera qe ty mund te duken me te pelqyeshme se nga ato qe te mesoj une pra ti nuk je amerikan ti je dhe do te mbetesh shqipetar she duhet te jesh krenar per kete."
Mbase tingelloj shume ashper por nuk e mendoj se po e mesoj gabim, se ne te vertete ky eshte realiteti.

Gjithashtu do te te tregoja nje ngjarje qe me ka bere shume pershtypje.

Disa dite me pare po shikoja nje emision ne kanalin televiziv 3 te philadelphia
Ishin dy prinder dhe kishin nje djale te vetem. Babai ishte drejtor shkolle, dhe nena ishte mesuese. Ata kishin ardhur ne Televizion te diskutonin tek nje doktor psikolog rreth djalit te tyre.
Ceshtja ishte se ata kishin edukuar per vite me radhe  shume breza por nuk arriten te edukonin djalin e tyre qe i kishte vdekur nga droga.
Ishin teper te trishtuar dhe cdo dite qanin mbi varrin e djalit qe nuk i degjoi keshillat e prinderve.
Por pikellimi i tyre me i madh  ishte qe nuk arriten te kuptonin se ku ishte gabimi i tyre qe nuk munden te edukonin djalin e tyre kur ata ishin te gjendje te edukonin breza me rradhe.

Si mund te gjykoni rreth kesaj ceshtje?
Cfare menyre mund te perdornin keta prinder per te edukuar djalin e tyre?

----------


## FLORA

> _Postuar më parë nga KACAKU_ 
> *Nje nga ditet qe me gjithe mend me merziti,ishte ajo kur mora vesh qe babai im ka fituar llotarine amerikane,sepse une jam mbi 21 vjec keshtu qe do me duhet te rri nja 5-6 vjet larg tyre,ne kohen qe une nuk jam mesuar te rri as 1 muaj larg tyre.
> Ndarjet me te dashurit e sidomos me familjen ne japin deshperim,sidomos kur mendoj se prinderit plaken dhe nje dite do jetojme edhe pa prezencen e tyre...*


beji dhe ti si gjithe shqipetaret, documentat sikur je 2 vjec me i vogel dhe mbaroj ajo pune

----------


## altin55

Rendesia e familjes per mua dhe c'do shqiptar eshte 
FAMILJA eshte gjeja me e shtrenjt............................
Eshte e vertet qe atdhedashuria dhe feja luajne nje rol te rendesishem tek ne dhe femite per nje edukim te mire 
por sidomos feja (nuk ka rendesi c'far feje i perkasin mos ma merni per propagand Arabe)
Kjo historia e Flores me kujtoj te njejten histori qe kame lexuar pera 3-4 vjetesh ne nje nga gazetat shqiptare te dy prindrit petagog ne universitetin ne Tirane kurse vajza ishte pleksur me nje drogaxhi dhe kishte perfunduar dhe ajo vikti e droges

Syte jo kater po ktermedhjet

----------


## Ramiz

Natyrisht qe familja eshte gjeja me e rendesishme dhe me e pazevendesueshme ne jeten e njeriut. Ajo eshte baza e shoqerise, nje shoqeri me familje te konsoliduar eshte ne baza te forta dhe e kunderta. Shoqeria ka rolin e saj, por pas familjes. Disa persona qe perbejne nje shoqeri te caktuar, kane bere me pare jete ne familje dhe n.q.s. kjo e fundit ka qene e rregullt ata jane te afte te krijojne maredhenie shoqerore te rregullta, ne te kundert n.q.s. dikush nga ata ka jetuar ne nje familje te ç'rregullt, detyrimisht ai nuk eshte i afte te krijoje shoqeri te mire.

----------


## marela

Por pikellimi i tyre me i madh  ishte qe nuk arriten te kuptonin se ku ishte gabimi i tyre qe nuk munden te edukonin djalin e tyre kur ata ishin te gjendje te edukonin breza me rradhe.

Si mund te gjykoni rreth kesaj ceshtje?
Cfare menyre mund te perdornin keta prinder per te edukuar djalin e tyre? 

Eshte me te vertete per te te ardhur keq per disa femije te cilet eshte teper e veshtire ti rritesh e ti edukosh me logjiken qe ka prindi, ndoshta kujdesi ndaj femijes duhet te jete me i madh dhe afersia me femijen duhet te arrite nje shkalle te larte derisa ta kuptosh nivelin e tij.

E di shume mire se ne ambjentin qe jetojme dhe ne realitet e pranishem ndikon shume shoqeria, por e rendesishme eshte ta ndjekesh femijen, te mundohesh ta kuptosh dhe pse jo te diskutosh me te deri sa te arrish ta bindesh.

Kjo eshte ne dore te prindit nese eshte i zoti me politiken e tij ta beje femijen te ece ne rruge te mbare.

Nuk e di se sa do ja arrij une kesaj situate pasi nuk e kam provuar akoma, por perseri dua te falenderoj prinderit e mij per gjithcka qe bene per mua, dhe do isha shume krenare nqs edhe femija ime te arrije nje dite te me falenderoje.

Ju peshendes te gjitheve.

----------


## Julius

Familja eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte per cdo njeri. Sic ka thene shkrimtari i madh francez Balzaku "familja eshte shtylla e shoqerise" po u cenua ajo atehere cdo gje ka marre fund. Une jam larg familjes dhe di ta cmoj rendesine e saj.

----------


## afeida

familja eshte gjeja me e shtrejte per cdo njeri. por mos harroni se cdo njeri e shikon familjen ne baze te llogjikes dhe te arsyetimit qe ka. jame nene dhe kur u ndava nga prinderit kohet e fundit bera 4 muaj te vija ne vete. sepse jame nene dhe mendova te njejten gje dhe per gocen time. rrisim femijet tane me menyren sic na rriten dhe prinderit tane. me krenari. me disipline dhe me sinqeritet. babai im gjithmone thote. mos ja ke me hile shtepise se hajer nuk bon gjithe jeten se familja ehste gjeja me e shtrejte.
dhe nje gje tjeter ne qofte se duam qe femijet tane te rritem me zakonet dhe traditat tona, ajo varet shume nga prinderit dhe kembengulja e tyre. femija kur eshte i vogel meson, mos bertit, mos e rrih, por thjesht ulu dhe foli ne fillim nuk kupton se eshte i vogel. por sic thote dhe nje fjale e urte ne shqip." kush te do te ben e qan dhe kush nuk te do te ben dhe te qesh " po ta studiosh mire kete thenie ka shume kuptim.

----------


## deniel

Jeton i lumtur ne nje familje te bashkuar 
jeton i trishtuar ne nje familje te ndare
djepi i saj te ushqen me qumeshtin edukates
aty rritet bima e vogel derisa merr drejtim te plote
edukoje femijen tend jo per vet po per shoqerine


po c'halli qe na kane dale keto homot edhe e kane degjeneru 
natyrshmerine e familjes po na abortojne edhe femije tani.

----------


## km13

Sa e rendesishme eshte familja?

Hemm, shume, e mbi cdo gje. Po a mendohet keshtu ne Shqiperi. Me ato qe thuhen e degjohen, me cfare ndodh perdite e veshtire te thuash se shoqeria shqiptare e mendon keshtu. Per te folur, sigurisht te gjithe shprehen familja mbi te gjitha. Por c'ndodh rendom?

Babai vret vajzen, gruaja vret burrin, burri gruan, vellai vellane, e keshtu me rradhe.

Doja te dija a ka ndonje OJQ, ose organizate qeveritare qe perpiqet t ta studioje kete fenomen, me qellimin per te bere dicka per te ndyshuar situaten. Sepse shtylla e cdo shoqerie eshte familja e shendetshme, dhe jo nje e shkateruar sic duket te jete per momentin ne Shqiperi.

km13 :konfuz:

----------


## enora

Per mua FAMILJA eshte shume e vyer ka shume vlere.
Me kane ritur me mundime edhe nuk e hedh poshte kete gje. Eshte e shtrenjte edhe nuk e nderoj me asgje tjeter. 
Edhe pse per 22 vjet kam qendruar prane tani qe jam larguar me mungon tmeresisht i telefonoj cdo jave per nuk eshte njellij sikur ti kesh perballe edhe ti perqafosh. Me mungon shume familja ime jam shume lidhur me te por per fat te keq mu desh te le ate edhe shqiperine per pune apo per nje jete me te mire per familjen qe do ndertoj.
me tmeron kur mendoj se nje dite do jetoj pa ta por do mbeten gjithmone ne zemer e ne shpirt.

Jam ketu por mendjen e kam atje edhe medoj  o zot po si jane a kane ndrushuar edhe kam frike se ndoshta nuk do i njoh po me ngushelloj mendimi se kane nje zemer edhe prej saj do i njohesh menjehere.

Familja, Mamaja, Babai,Motrat,Vellezerit nuk nderohen me asnje gje.

Prandaj u them te gjith njeresve qe nuk mendojne qe familja eshte e shtrenjt:
Thuaj nje fjale te mire prinderve te tu sot sepse neser do jet teper vone.

Familja   :Engjellor:  mbrojtes per femijet e vet

Ciao

----------


## hope31

Duke mos dashur te perseris ato qe jane thene me siper them qe :e mira/e keqja: bi gjithshka eshte familja,qofte ajo nga e cila rrjedh,qofte ajo te cilen krijon.

Gjithe forca kombetare vjen nga familja.Madheshtia e familjeve perben madheshtine e vendit.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## Reina

Familja per mua ka qen dhe do jet gjeja me e vyer ne bote. Sic e than the anetaret e tjere ska gje me te shtrenjt.  Pa prinderit e mi sdo isha personi qe jam sot. Me influencojn cdo dite e shpresoj qe nje dite te jem e afte dhe une ti rris femijet e mi si me kan rritur prinderit mua.

----------


## Monica

Familja?

Familja eshte vendi i zemres!
Familja eshte lidhja me te kaluaren dhe ura e se ardhmes!
Eshte vendi ku fytyrat e njerezve me te dashur jane si paqyra magjike, e kaluara , e tashmja dhe e ardhmja!
Familja eshte unike, e pazevendesueshme,  lidhjet e forta ne familje nuk vijne vetem nga gjaku, por edhe nga respekti dhe gezimi qe i sjellim njeri-tjetrit ne jete!
Falenderime dhe mirenjohje prinderve tane qe na dhane jete, na rriten, na edukuan dhe na bene te zotet e vetes!

There's no vocabulary 
For love within a family, love that's lived in 
But not looked at, love within the light of which 
All else is seen, the love within which 
All other love finds speech. 
This love is silent. 

To understand your parents' love, you must raise children yourself.


we are each other's business: 
we are each other's magnitude and bond. 


The only rock I know that stays steady, the only institution I know that works, is the family.

----------

